# Wee Wheeler Scooter



## Liz (Apr 13, 2016)

I purchased this at an estate sale and was trying to find out more information about scooter. Rare? Reproduced? Value ?  Any information would be appreciated .


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't have much knowledge on vintage scooters, but I can tell this one is not a reproduction.

Dave


----------



## Liz (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you , glad to know it is an original . Hard to find information on this scooter . Was curious as to its value  and what years they were made.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2016)

Kool, welcome to the CABE!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's an answer from an antiques appraiser from about 4 years ago on another Wee Wheeler scooter: http://www.justanswer.com/antiques/5ew9q-value-childs-scooter-manufactured-united.html

Hope this helps a little.

Dave


----------

